# YOung Female G.R. Mix at Carroll County Dog Pound-OH



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Young MALE G.R. Mix at Carroll County Dog Pound-OH*

Carroll County Dog POund-Carrollton,OH, Young MALE G.R!!!!! 

Urgent # 18 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

[Carroll County Dog Pound

*Will be pts on Friday, Nov. 16th, Early!!

Euth Friday at 9am! *
Rescue Info: [email protected] 

Carroll County Dog Pound 
2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9 
Carrollton, OH 44615 
330-627-4244 
Euth Friday at 9am! 


*Hours Monday - Friday, 7am - 3pm. 
Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area. *
*This pound is rescue friendly but they cannot hold dogs for you. 
Adoptions and rescues are first come, first served. 
Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area. 
Euth Friday at 9am! *
Rescue Info: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed..*

Just e-mld. all four GOlden Ret. Rescues in Ohio!

All Paws crossed for this pretty girl!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Replies from any of the rescues I e-mailed..*

No Replies from any of the rescues I e-mailed..

It's not looking good for this sweet boy!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> No Replies from any of the rescues I e-mailed..
> 
> It's not looking good for this sweet boy!!


Not done yet  still have time


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMum*

OldGoldMum:

Thanks for the encouragement. Hope you have better luck than I've had with this cutie!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed this to someone but I don't know...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RAIN Replied*

RAIN replied and said the WILL NOT rescue from Jefferson!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

May sholley can suggest a rescue in the area? I believe her group is in Ohio? I'm not sure though. I don't know. I'm grouped out.


----------



## cat325 (Nov 16, 2007)

He was spared today. He now has until Wedsday morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Per Kimms msg.*

Per Kimm's msg. above. 

Does anyone kow how to reach May Sholley or what rescue she is with so I can contact her?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

Try the links here. He looks like a Chow mix???

Adoptables

*Rescue*
*Location*​*Chow Chows to the Rescue*
*Columbus**Chow Rescue *
*Cincinnati**Spelko-Pal Chow Rescue*
**
*Columbus & Newark**All Breed Rescues that have chows*
*http://users.adelphia.net/~ohiochowrescue/Chows_For_Adoption/shelters.html* 
*http://users.adelphia.net/~ohiochowrescue/Chows_For_Adoption/other.html* 
*Surrounding States of Ohio **Chow Chow Welfare, Inc.*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck to her- I see now Golden in this dog at all, so maybe contact all breed rescues?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

cat325 said:


> He was spared today. He now has until Wedsday morning.


 
They all have till wed morning


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carrollcountydogpound FOrum.*

There is a girl on carrollcountydogpound. forum that is working on saving this Golden Retriever Mix.

working on rescue Message List 

Reply | Forward Message #23644 of 23674 < Prev | Next > 

for golden mix and border collie/hound




Sun Nov 18, 2007 7:00 pm 

Yahoo! Groups


"Amy" <[email protected]> 
phillipskits 
Offline 
Send Email


----------



## cat325 (Nov 16, 2007)

That's me Karen. I am waiting on confirmation so I can pull him tomorrow. Fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cat325*

Cat325:

That is great!! Please let us all know. He is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Per Kimm's msg. above.
> 
> Does anyone kow how to reach May Sholley or what rescue she is with so I can contact her?


 
Sent you a PM


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Retriever Mix is Safe..*

PatsFan
Joined: 14 Nov 2007
Total posts: 70
Location: New Hampshire
Age: 30
Gender: Female Posted: Tue Nov 20, 2007 7:55 pm 
Post subject: 

Yes, he is headed to NH! Two great rescues up here are trying to find him a home. Peace & Paws is being very pro-active - they have asked if it would be possible to get more photos of him (not in his cage) so that they can send his new photos to prospective adopters. They are really trying hard to place him before he even arrives, so that he doesn't have to get bounced around more than he already has - another rescue has offered to house him but I think that he is going to stay with my family when he arrives (but it would still be better if he has a new family so that he doesn't have to make another switch). 

Thanks to everyone for help in pulling him!


----------

